

Neat Tool to Getting Relevant High Quality Traffic from Twitter - mukeshitt

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tweetfull.com is the tool.<p>From the site<p>&quot;Let us assume you work for Apple. Hypothetically speaking, you want to engage with people who love Apple or hate ..say.. Samsung.<p>You can easily setup a promotion for that. Our intelligence engine then analyzes and favorites and&#x2F;or Retweets relevant Tweets using YOUR Twitter handle.<p>The Tweets you engage with will bring those people to you and then you can convert them into customers. How do you like them apples?&quot;<p>Works pretty good.
======
dinwal
You made my day man.

I am the creator of this tool and we just went out of Beta. I will be happy to
see what the community thinks of this tool.

